# Xgl ,compiz , beryl

## Gudvin_11

Добрый день , не могу разобраться , как установить XGL  Вернее по другому. Как менять темы в 

```
compiz
```

Стоит драйвер 

```
nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625 
```

 делал всё по мануалу 

```
http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL
```

Вроде , как я понял, при новых драйверах nvidia , не обязательно делать startxgl , создавать его и запускать .

Чтобы заработал XGL , прописал в  

```
/.xinitrc   compiz-nvidia --replace gconf& dbus-launch --exit-with-session --sh-syntax   gnome-session
```

(стоит gnome-2.16.0)    Если запускать 

```
beryl&
```

 то либо пропадают  окошки меню либо становиться белый экран .

Поиски в google & gentoo forum , настройки  compiz  ничего не дали.  \

Всё что прочёл по настройкам , это использование 

```
compiz-quinnstorm, csm,gcompizthemer
```

 , но таких файлов у меня просто нет 

В чём проблема и что я не так делаю ?

----------

## ba

 *Gudvin_11 wrote:*   

> Если запускать 
> 
> ```
> beryl&
> ```
> ...

 

Немного непонял, ты компиз хочешь запустить или берил? афаик одно форк другого...

Компиз я не пробовал, а чтобы запустить берил на нвидии надо запускать beryl-manager

кстати вот хаутушка по берилу http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

ЗЫ кстати лично у меня после двух часов работы за таким "эффектным" десктопом голова болеть начинает %(

----------

## Gudvin_11

Заработала  .. Дело оказалось в обновление 

```
beryl-plugins
```

 После этого всё стало запускаться  .. Видимо какая то засада  непонятная сидела в этом   :Very Happy:   А то что  голова болеть начинает , так можно анимацию отключить .. Тогда правда непонятно становиться зафига козе баян в ввиде compiz & beryl ?   :Very Happy:   Интересно есть какие то плюсы в этом ?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Проясните ситуацию с XGL и AIXGL, а то я совсем запутался

У меня есть два компа и на них я хочу поставить сие чудо. Что мне надо читать и ставить?

1. С NVidia GeForce4

2. С Ati Radeon 9200

----------

## Gudvin_11

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Проясните ситуацию с XGL и AIXGL, а то я совсем запутался
> 
> У меня есть два компа и на них я хочу поставить сие чудо. Что мне надо читать и ставить?
> 
> 1. С NVidia GeForce4
> ...

 

У меня тоже два компа но на обоих NVidia стоит . 

По предыдущей ссылки http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

и вот вроде ссылка хорошая  про beryl   http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl хорошая она тем , что везде объясняется как под KDE берил заточить , а типа Гном , ну .. это вы и сами знаете , что нам объяснять , а тут имеено вот эти "то что мы знаем " и объясняют   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Я так понял что compiz и beryl это в принципе одно и тоже?

----------

## Gudvin_11

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Я так понял что compiz и beryl это в принципе одно и тоже?

 Вообще то нет Я так понимаю , что beryl это надстройка compiz  И настройка находящаяся ещё в стадии глубокой разработки    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gudvin_11 wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   Я так понял что compiz и beryl это в принципе одно и тоже? Вообще то нет Я так понимаю , что beryl это надстройка compiz  И настройка находящаяся ещё в стадии глубокой разработки   

 

Beryl is a fork of compiz

Так же интересует вопрос установки этого чуда в приложении к Intel 855GM

----------

## Gudvin_11

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> же интересует вопрос установки этого чуда в приложении к Intel 855GM

 

Вроде здесь всё понятно описанно ..

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gudvin_11 wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   же интересует вопрос установки этого чуда в приложении к Intel 855GM 
> 
> Вроде здесь всё понятно описанно ..
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

 

Могли бы Вы объяснить т.к. в портэжах есть x11-wm/compiz, можно ли обойтись без оверлея и так ли он нужен?

----------

## Gudvin_11

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Могли бы Вы объяснить т.к. в портэжах есть x11-wm/compiz, можно ли обойтись без оверлея и так ли он нужен?

 

На один из компов  ставил без оверлея , НО!  Учитывая что стояла там Nvidia  и руководствуясь именно  мануалом ,то это и не требуется  Но опять таки для beryl   ,  оверлей всё равно потребовался ..

----------

## ba

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Я так понял что compiz и beryl это в принципе одно и тоже?

 

угу, тока beryl не тянет за собой пол гнома...

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   Я так понял что compiz и beryl это в принципе одно и тоже? 
> 
> угу, тока beryl не тянет за собой пол гнома...

 

Ну у меня Gnome как раз и стоит, так что это не проблема

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

И еще возник вопрос. У меня ATi Radeon 9200 для AIXGL нужно чтобы стояли дрова от ATi или будет достаточно опресоурсе дров которые находятся в Xorg?

----------

## fank

beryl is a compiz-quinnstorm fork

http://www.linux.org.ru/profile/fank/jump-message.jsp?msgid=1579036&lastmod=1158750723940

для того, чтобы оконный менеджер был themeable, нужно выбрать в кде или гноме beryl в качестве оконного менеджера вместо kwin или metacity соответственно

----------

